# Swine Flu Vaccine Contaminated by the Bird Flu?



## Tina (Oct 29, 2009)

Does anyone believe this? I've read about the nanochip theory before, and all of this sounds plausible, and yet it also just seems so alarmist, and to what planned end I'm not sure.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 30, 2009)

From Project Camelot's mission statement:



> Our focus includes but is not limited to the following:
> &#8226; extraterrestrial visitation and contact
> &#8226; time travel
> &#8226; mind control
> ...



Might be a bit of an ad hominem argument on my part, but I don't consider them to be a reliable source of information.


----------



## Tina (Oct 30, 2009)

Ha. Yeah, I saw a bit about that and know what you mean.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 30, 2009)

I think there is some truth to it. Anyone on my fb knows I have been sceptical since the first infections of swine flu. I think it is a completely human devised flu. I also think the treatments are dangerous. The annual flu kills far more people.......so it begs the question of what makes this flu so different?

I found a bit more info in an article for those who don't want to watch the video. Even if you don't believe in stuff like this, you might want to pay a little bit of attention as she points out exactly how the US could be taken over by the UN and WHO. Tis interesting.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 30, 2009)

My mother is a clinical nurse specialist oncology nurse and she runs the day chemo unit at one of my cities biggest hospitals. She has been nursing for nearly fifty years.

She told me today that a second wave of Swine flu is imminent, and it is forcasted to be more devastating than the first wave.

I realize that she is my mother, but she is a highly educated woman in the medical field. She has my full attention on this.

I have had my shot, and I am glad that I have.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Oct 31, 2009)

Susannah said:


> My mother is a clinical nurse specialist oncology nurse and she runs the day chemo unit at one of my cities biggest hospitals. She has been nursing for nearly fifty years.
> 
> She told me today that a second wave of Swine flu is imminent, and it is forcasted to be more devastating than the first wave.
> 
> ...



I totally believe your mother, but my guess is that we in the northern hemisphere have more to worry about right now than you in Oz. After all, winter is just starting here, and that means people will stay indoors more, where it's not only easy to catch a virus directly, but even easier to pick one up from an implement or piece of furniture touched by an infected person. OTOH you lucky Aussies will be down at the beach, where the gentle breezes will waft the viruses out to sea ... But I'm glad you had your shot anyway.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 31, 2009)

The origins of this flu notwithstanding (there are still people who think that HIV was human devised), it's different from garden variety flu in a couple of significant ways. (Also, lots and lots of people die each year from the seasonal flu as well).

This flu is different because although we are just beginning the flu cycle here in the Northern Hemisphere, people are already dying in larger than usual numbers. It doesn't usually peak until February, so with the numbers as they are now, if it increases as we expect, it could cause enormous numbers of deaths. Plus, it's not the people who you would expect to die who are dying -- the very young and the very old -- but rather healthy or mostly healthy young adults. It's not acting like other flus which is what has epidemiologists concerned and why they're pushing the H1N1 shot so heavily.

At least 28 pregnant women in the US have died from H1N1. And it's only October. As a nurse who cares for pregnant women, this is a huge concern for me.


----------

